# H: Grey Knight Army W: Money



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello fellow heretics!

So, as time has moved on, I have managed to find less and less time to paint and game with my armies, so I figured it was time to get rid of at least on of them. So, what I have on offer for you guys today is an old-school grey knight army. By this I mean that it was assembled using the old daemonhunter's codex and most of the models are the old metal ones. So, here's what the army consists of:

-30 old-school metal power armoured Grey Knights (This means there are 6 with NFS, 6 incinerators, and 18 halberds)
-6 old-school metal Grey Knight Terminators (1 with a psycannon, 1 with an incinerator, the rest with storm-bolter. I think there are 1-2 halberds and the rest are NFS)
- 4 Inquisitorial Rhinos
- 40 Inquisitorial Storm troopers
- 9 1st Edition Grey Knight Terminators (These are just REALLY old-school Grey Knight terminators and have been OOP for ages.)
- 1 Callidus Assassin
- 1 Culexus Assassin
- 1 Eversor Assassin
- 4 Vindicare Assassins
- 1 Grey Knight Tech-marine with 4 servitors.
- 5 Plastic power armoured Grey Knights 
- 1 Scratch-build inquisitor (Honestly, not the best scratch-built I've seen, so wouldn't be offended it people weren't interested in it.)

95% of it is painted and built.

Sadly, my camera is busted at them moment, but if people would like pictures, I will happily try to borrow a camera to get some. Just shoot me a PM with your email address and I'll email them too you ASAP.

If there are individual items people would like, then PM me with offers, but I would prefer to sell them as a whole army. I would prefer to only sell within the UK, but if there are over-seas buyers then I'm sure we could arrange something. But, to give you fair warning, shipping this stuff over-seas might make it more expensive since the postage would be a hell of a lot more.

Most of this stuff it OOP, but I think when the models were in circulation the total cost would have been about £400. For the whole lot, I'd only look for about £185. 

So, that's it. Let me know if you want anything and Merry Christmas :santa:


----------

